# ORPHEUS ::: Real Ethnic Bulgarian Choirs & Soloists (Kontakt Sample Library)



## A.G (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear VI forum,

Audio Grocery is exited to announce the new *ORPHEUS - Bulgarian Ethnic Choirs & Soloists* sample library for Kontakt 5 and later.

You can get more info by visiting the product page listed below, or by watching the detail walkthrough Videos.






Buy a true Bulgarian ethnic choir Kontakt library and mix your orchestral or DJ composition with the best Bulgarian folk choir, ethnic vocals and soloists.


Buy the best Bulgarian ethnic voices Kontakt library and compose with a true Bulgarian ethnic choir, available in any pitch with DAW tempo sync.




www.audiogrocery.com





VIDEO 1 - Library Content




VIDEO 2 - Instrument Features 




Regards,
AG


----------



## mgtube (Apr 24, 2013)

Although I'm waiting for a syllable based bulgarian choir, this phrase library sounds really nice!

Will part 2 be a more conventional choir library without phrasing?


----------



## A.G (Apr 24, 2013)

mgtube @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> Will part 2 be a more conventional choir library without phrasing?


Yes, the Orpheus Part 2 "Grand Choral" is designed as a choir articulation library.
There are a few audio demos in the web page which demonstrate several background layering patches which belong to Part 2. By the way, Part 1 "Phrases" offers lots of patches which can be switched to "Loop" mode and used as layering articulation ones. Place your mouse onto the bottom of the web Video 1 player to show the video control palette and scroll the time slider to 7.44min to watch the Acapella demo where the choir patch is in "loop" mode. Another layering alternative are the patches included in the "Chord Sync" suite. You can compose polyphony, new poly-rhythmic patterns etc and they will sound very realistically and naturally.
The are lots of ways to make new articulations using the new Orpheus SSE. 
There are lots of demos included in the upcoming Video 2. It will be available till tomorrow I hope...
Regards,

A.G


----------



## Saxer (Apr 25, 2013)

very impressive!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice to see another Bulgarian here! Kindest regards and good luck!


----------



## A.G (Apr 25, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Thu Apr 25 said:


> Nice to see another Bulgarian here! Kindest regards and good luck!


Благодаря !
I'm here for 2 years by now but have not been posted annoncements for the "Vox De Bulgaria" RMX release. I'm more active in the Kontakt Scripting forum V.I section where I log as "Raptor4" usually. Good luck to you too!
Regards,
Ivan


----------



## Kejero (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds great Ivan, congrats on the release!


----------



## A.G (May 1, 2013)

Hi all,
I'd like to announce that *"The Instrument - Video 2"* is ready and was uploaded in the ORPHEUS Web page a few days ago. This video shows the Instrument specific features using different vocal patches which have not been shown in the Video 1! There are lots of musical examples which demonstrate a specific instrument feature. I just created a video time index content for those of you who are interested in musical demos and sound patch presentations only.

Video 2 Time Index Content

*02:50 - Sample Start Editor* (SSE) Transpose mode musical example. This demo shows you how to create brand new phrase variations and vocal FX from existing phrase.
*04:40 - SS (KP) mode* musical example. This demo uses absolutely the same phrase used in the previous demo. Here the blue keys sample start positions are mapped to a few unison short syllables "Dum, Dam", so you can compose polyphonic music in KP mode. The Instrument Envelope preset is set to gate the syllables so you have a brand new vocal articulation which is stored as Performance Preset.
*05:40 - True Midi Latch* chord triggering musical example. This demo is a funny background vocal arrangement of the famous "Let's twist again" song.
*07:45 - Performance Presets* Key-Switch change example. Two performance presets are changed here via the cyan key-switches.
*10:10 - Midi LFO* musical example. In this part of the video I demonstrate dial LFO control.
Here the ultimate LFO sends CC1 to the host application and controls the drum track filter plugin, while the second LFO destination controls the Low Cut Filter of the ORPHEUS instrument.
*13:45 - X/Y Pad & Scale* utilities music example. Here I have learned several instrument parameters to the X/Y pad faders. Some of the parameters are scaled (inc reversing) by the "Scale" utility. In this musical example I use the LFO to "Motorize" the "Y" pad control while I'm tweaking the "X" pad via the Pitch Bend. Note, the Pitch Bend can be used as a Controller in ORPHEUS. At the and of this music example I set the Pitch Bend range to 24 (its extended range is up to 36 semitones) so I use the PB as a regular Pitch Bend and Controller simultaneously.

_*Note:* Both site videos are downloadable in HD Quick Time format. You can get them via the *"Download This Video"* link placed at the bottom of the web video player._

Best regards,
Ivan


----------



## quantum7 (May 2, 2013)

Sounds very nice! Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## newik (Oct 19, 2020)

very nice sound


----------



## A.G (Oct 23, 2020)

newik said:


> very nice sound


Thanks, this is correct . ORPHEUS projects (choir recordings) were started in 2004 and continued until 2011. We invited the best Bulgarian singers for that project. In fact we had a lot of experience in live session recordings for some grand international projects which needed "brilliant" voices so they can stay well in any kind of music compositions.

Our 1st rule was a competitive examination of a "brilliant" voice. There were a lot of other requirements for hiring the best singers.

Our 2nd criterion was finding the best recording concert halls which produce less phasing of the Mic positions, and giving the "brilliant/transparent" sound I was looking for.

The 3rd factor was the finest recording equipment which could print the choir, groups & solo performances as they sound originally in that concert hall. I developed a special acoustic project for each recording, including mic positions, custom damping and so on (even for each song). We ordered super AD converters and all recordings are 32bit native, which allowed me to keep the massive choir dynamics (most of the sessions are performed by 40-45 singers). Later we downsampled to 48kHz/24bit using another AG tech which keeps the sound quality and dynamics as much as possible.


----------



## nomadak (Oct 24, 2020)

This is a sound library that I have always wanted to have. This Black Friday will fall into my power. !!!


----------

